# Delivery on Thurs Nov 6, 08



## no_curebimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

So, my whole BMW experience started with a HUGE BANG in Munich when I did the European Delivery back in September. Now it will continue next week when I'll be picking up my car at the PC on Nov 6, exactly 2 months to the date after I dropped it off at EH Harms...I can't wait, I almost forgot that I have a MY 08 335i coupe...

I'm super excited although I can't see how it can outshine the ED experience- wow what a trip!!! However, from reading this forum, the staff at the PC is super nice and helpful like no other, the course/class itself is an unforgetable experience as well, the best way to cap off your new BMW purchase! Also, I can't wait to meet up with other bimmer fanatics, drive a BMW like a pro (well almost) and finally drive my own car on the Autobahn, um, I mean, Interstate! 

Anybody else doing the PC (re)delivery on Nov 6th?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you on the 6th :thumbup:


----------



## no_curebimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> Look forward to meeting you on the 6th :thumbup:


Thanks Jonathan, looking forward as well!

Cheers, Ted


----------



## no_curebimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

*Just one word: AWESOME!!*

I picked up my car from the PC last Thursday, and without a doubt, it was an awesome experience, I highly recommend it to anyone, even if you don't have a BMW - although experiencing this course will make you dash to your nearest BMW dealer!!!! Having pushed these cars (well in my case a 335i sedan) to their limit on the track, I have now new respect for what these machines can really do, nothing that we can do in real life without getting arrested: BMW has done it superbly by coining their products THE ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE! And that X5 off road course, wow, for some reason I always thought of it as a really nice looking SAV, but I didn't really think it was so capable handling a plethora of rugged terrain!

I also wanted to take the time to personally thank Larry, Gill, Jonathan, Donnie of the PC, my CA Irv Robinson of BMW Motor Werks as well as BMW NA for arranging this: you guys are the best, I envy you all for having such a cool job!

My '08 335i Coupe (my 3rd BMW) should be reason enough to retain ownership of a BMW, but this whole experience, European Delivery combined with the Performance Center School, is just the icing on the cake!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Cheers, Ted


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

no_curebimmer said:


> I picked up my car from the PC last Thursday, and without a doubt, it was an awesome experience, I highly recommend it to anyone, even if you don't have a BMW - although experiencing this course will make you dash to your nearest BMW dealer!!!! Having pushed these cars (well in my case a 335i sedan) to their limit on the track, I have now new respect for what these machines can really do, nothing that we can do in real life without getting arrested: BMW has done it superbly by coining their products THE ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE! And that X5 off road course, wow, for some reason I always thought of it as a really nice looking SAV, but I didn't really think it was so capable handling a plethora of rugged terrain!


+1 :thumbup:
It certainly is worth doing once, but after spending ~3 days in my M3 driving back home, I'm not sure I'd do it again (must be my age showing or something). Of course it was better than waiting ~6 weeks to get my 335i re-delivered after an ED 1.5 years ago


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

no_curebimmer said:


> I picked up my car from the PC last Thursday, and without a doubt, it was an awesome experience, I highly recommend it to anyone, even if you don't have a BMW - although experiencing this course will make you dash to your nearest BMW dealer!!!! Having pushed these cars (well in my case a 335i sedan) to their limit on the track, I have now new respect for what these machines can really do, nothing that we can do in real life without getting arrested: BMW has done it superbly by coining their products THE ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE! And that X5 off road course, wow, for some reason I always thought of it as a really nice looking SAV, but I didn't really think it was so capable handling a plethora of rugged terrain!
> 
> I also wanted to take the time to personally thank Larry, Gill, Jonathan, Donnie of the PC, my CA Irv Robinson of BMW Motor Werks as well as BMW NA for arranging this: you guys are the best, I envy you all for having such a cool job!
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome... Glad you had a great time :thumbup:



AZ-BMW said:


> +1 :thumbup:
> It certainly is worth doing once, but after spending ~3 days in my M3 driving back home, I'm not sure I'd do it again (must be my age showing or something).


I personally can't think of a better way to spend 3 days than to be driving an M3 :bigpimp:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> I personally can't think of a better way to spend 3 days than to be driving an M3 :bigpimp:


Unfortunately it was all during the break-in period, so one could not really *drive *the M3; although my son kept trying. At 1,200 miles had to stop in Oklahoma City for the fluids/etc change, then reached PHX at ~2,000 miles. Still haven't hit the magic 3,100 miles when all hell is eligible to break loose :rofl:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> Unfortunately it was all during the break-in period, so one could not really *drive *the M3; although my son kept trying. At 1,200 miles had to stop in Oklahoma City for the fluids/etc change, then reached PHX at ~2,000 miles. Still haven't hit the magic 3,100 miles when all hell is eligible to break loose :rofl:


Yeah, the 5500 rpms is the killer... you can get in more than enough trouble below 105 mph :bigpimp: That thing begs to be driven well above 5500 rpms! I would have had to go on another 1100 mile trip ASAP to get the 3100 mile mark.

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------

